# Domino - new skunk..



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

just one quick pic..

clare, this was him as a baby, he is a seb miller production, born in late July 2007, this is a pic from sebs website.. the dates match, as do the head markings and tail markings 

Domino is the baby to the left as you look at the pic, with the head stripe that joins the skull cap patch










N


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

OHHHHHHHHHHHH he's too cute! Love the name too - suits the lil guy<3


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

they are ridiculously cute as babies huh lol..

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

this was Snuff and her sister as weeny babies










image taken from the bbc news website, which they were on two years back

and some more.. taken before she came to me...




























N


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

God I miss having a teeny new skunk about the place.. Im getting serious skunk 2 urges again


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

oh they're adorable. I'd love a skunk, however the other half won't permit me to have a Whole skunk. Understandable with the dog n cat I suppose


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

aww he's gorgeous!!! Glad he has found a good home with you!! and i now have majour GMS (give me more skunks!! or in my case Give Me Skunk) :lol2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

He is adorable 

<<<Ponders the best way to escape with said skunk without being noticed hehehe


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

aww the babies are soooo cute.
xsachax


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

managed to get some more pics of domino, the recent addition..

he is settling in well, although has a real bad habit of biting feet to get attention.. especially rorys feet !!! having a skunk attached to you ankles is not much fun! ah well, more to work on i feel!




























he does like his cuddles though..




























N


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> aww he's gorgeous!!! Glad he has found a good home with you!! and i now have majour GMS (give me more skunks!! or in my case *Give Me Skunk*) :lol2:


I get this all the time....though I think its a different type 

Nerys, all your skunks are tooooooo cute!!!


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi guys, iv looked at all the pictures of skunks over the last few months and have to admit they sound like amazing animals to keep. I have just a few simple question if anyone would care to induldge and answer them for?
What are they generally like to keep as pets? I understand they are classed as exotics but to keep around the hous are they in anyway like cats and dogs?
Also can/are they able to get one with dogs?
My only reason for this question is my OH wants a dog when we get our own place and I was considering something different but wanted to know if skunks and dogs could get on?
Also does anyone know of any good sites a could start some research with at all? The house is about 2 years away so got plenty of time

Cheers
p.s sorry for hijacking


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh Nerys - had I only saw a head shot of Dom, I would have sworn it was Ichi hehe

he has a very manly little face doesn't he - his nose is a different shape to the girls too or is that just me?

Vicki - oyu could try reading Nerys page on TSKA website all about life with Snuff, the albino female (haven't got link as I am not on my own PC sorry)

Alternatively, pop over to Striped Bandits - Home and have a nosey about there


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Mmm must get time to do some more on "snuffs site" !!!
_
What are they generally like to keep as pets? I understand they are classed as exotics but to keep around the hous are they in anyway like cats and dogs?_

they are a bit of both, and a dollop of uniqueness... they have the cuddle ability of a cat, the intelligence of a dog.. they share similarities with both, but are more than both rolled into one! they are demanding willful mischevious curious and able to get into and onto all sorts of things! they will steal your jumpers (and your hearts!) to make beds with, dig up plants, get into places you would not think possible..

(i still have not worked out how snuff got stuck fast head down and butt up between the wall and the cabin bed.. but she screamed for mum, and left it to me to work out how to get her out again!)

_ Also can/are they able to get one with dogs?_

they can do yes, depends on the skunk and the dog ! but i do have pics from american skunkers, with them curled up with dogs asleep, or eating from the same bowl



















cats too!



















Emma - yeah, side on its mad eh! head is different tho..


_ Also does anyone know of any good sites a could start some research with at all?

_skunk haven is pretty good too..

N


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

what absolutely bizzare pets  I have never seen pet skunks before.. I think I'll stick to ferrets thuogh... ^^ they look cool though Nerys


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

they are neat, you will have to meet one and be won over lol 

domino came from worcester  

its highly likely that there will be a couple of skunks on public duty in bristol on the 16th, if thats not too far for you to come 

N


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Dom - mad bungee skunk!

Everytime l let him out, he is like something on a bungee cord, he springs out and then sort of springs back.

Thankfully l now have boots on inside the house, in comparison to loafers - the latter became an instant attraction to our 'cute' DOM, first it was a fascination with the fabric of the shoe, next it was a fascination with the denim, then oh joy he discovered there was a softer material inbetween the two - notably - a sock! Under said sock! An ankle.

Last night he discovered a sock clad foot, and proceeded to chase it around the office with me hopping like a lunatic, especially after he sunk his teeth into the top of the foot - which yes - bled like a pig.

Indeed, he needs to be taught that this isn't classed as acceptable from me nor my feet! LOL

He is a right little laddy, who when and once calmed does enjoy a cuddle, although his sense of gravity is a little to be desired. The ground seems to pull him from my lap to the hole between my crossed legs, and he finds himself clinging for dear life!

Overall, l ... like Dom - albeit l am wary of only having socks on!!

He should be fine, the girls here think he is kinda nice as well. Although l have noted of late that Snuff is quite taken with Pro, and is quite the little tart at his enclosure!

R


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

they were funny as the other night, with Elliot, lol..

N


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

nerys u have some of the most beautiful pets.
cheers linda:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Nerys i really envy you and all oyur pets wish i lived a bit closer as would love to come and meet them in person but not being able to drive or walk very well does give me a few limitations shame i know. i think oyur skunks ar wonderful and would love to convince hubby of the merits of getting one as a pet but at the moment he wont budge lol maybe ameeting will win his heart lol what oyu reckon? Mind you with the list i have already not sure we could have one just yet but a nice thought for the future


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Skunks are nasty, horrid, vile, repulsive creatures that should all be shoot on site, and if sparkey bites my toes one more time I will shoot the little bugger and turn him into a hat!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

hehehe Sparx sounds like a right little character Chris


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> hehehe Sparx sounds like a right little character Chris


No he is a complete git and one day I am going to take the greats of pleasure in turning him in to hat while he is still breathing. I should also point out that skunks are as thick as a brick. Despite repeated threats of physical violence to his person, he still thinks it’s a good game to sneak into my office and bite my toes while I am working…. 

Rodney may be thick, not much between a porcupines ears I’m afraid, but at least he is obedient, shout at him and he will toddle off back to his home. While skunks just stick one finger up and do there own thing, and something else for you to step in!!!!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

hehe know that feeling right now!! Ichi is in "Witchy" mode and insists on overturning her litter tray, food bowl and anything else she cna find BUT only if it is after 3:30am!!!

Not a good noise to wake up to in the middle of the night - my husband keeps thinking we have burglars, I have to wake up also to fix her room and beg the hubby not to put her in the washing machine so he can get some sleep and the thanks I get - stomps, hisses and a big Christmas tree tail lmao

The joys of living with "stunks" as my little lad calls her heheh


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Chris Newman said:


> No he is a complete git and one day I am going to take the greats of pleasure in turning him in to hat while he is still breathing. I should also point out that skunks are as thick as a brick. Despite repeated threats of physical violence to his person, he still thinks it’s a good game to sneak into my office and bite my toes while I am working….
> 
> Rodney may be thick, not much between a porcupines ears I’m afraid, but at least he is obedient, shout at him and he will toddle off back to his home. While skunks just stick one finger up and do there own thing, and something else for you to step in!!!!


*grins*

:whistling2:

N


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Nerys said:


> *grins*
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> N


You can smirk woman, but remember this - revenge is sweet!!!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Chris Newman said:


> You can smirk woman, but remember this - revenge is sweet!!!


You are a miserable old sod Chris :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

:lol2:

well at least we know someone is keeping chris on his toes! even if that someone does have 4 legs, stripes and a fondness for pumpkin :crazy:

at least its only your toes tho chris!

N


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

ahh domino is lovely.
I didnt leave dave till gone 10 last night cos i had chunk nuzzled down between me the sofa and my coat and i didnt want to wake her , she looked so comfy.
Had a lovely drive home after and got back just after 12 lol

Lloyd


----------

